# Friday night 10-26-07



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

My Uncle James had some family coming into town from Texas on Friday evening, his brother Lonnie(wanabe fishing)and Lonnie's father in law Lamar. Our plan was to head out when they got here and fish till it got rough then head in. We hooked up the boat and :banghead the trailer lights were not working. We tried to get them working for a little while with no luck. Since I knew we were working on a short time window before it got rough we rigged up some flashlights with red cloth to get us by. When we got to the ramp we had 4 guys in the truck and 3 of us knew how to back up a trailer-everybody but the driver. We were putting in at Navy Point and it wasn't busy so we let him try. First try he backs it up perfectly into the middle of the docks :doh This sounds good unless you know Navy Point and the fact that the 2 docks join together at the end. So he tries to pull forward and try again. This time he starts to jackknife the trailer and we are starting to get a good laugh at his expense. Next thing we know we have a drunk guy come over with a beer in hand asking if we need help.:letsdrink The drunk guy stayed around for a while giving Lonnie hell. This was getting funnier and funnier as time went on, and eventually the drunk left and we got Lamar to back down the trailer.:clap Our problems continued from there when we launched the boat my running lights wouldn't work. I checked voltage and figured out that the bulb had blown. No problem I have a spare in the cabin. Well there was a problem, the bulb was rusted in the socket. :banghead I worked on it a while and eventually got it free. Then we had to fight with the new one to get it to work. Something was telling us not to go. We plowed on anyway. Once we got in the Gulf we noticed that the North wind was already howling so we decided to change plans andrun the beachthen head for the Liberty Ship instead of going out further to the Mangrove hole. It was rough at the Liberty but nothing we couldn't deal with so we anchored up. Right away Lamar pulled up a nice 19in Snapper.










That turned out to be the biggest fish of the night. We kept on catching Snapper, some keepers and some throwbacks. Lonnie added a small Mangrove to the box. Around 1:00 am the bite had stopped so we decided to head back to the dock with 10 Red Snapper and 1 Mangrove. Lamar caught the biggest Snapper and added 2 more to the box. Lonnie caught the most with 4 Red Snapper and the Mangrove. I caught 3 decent Red Snapper for the box and my Uncle Jamesadded abig ZEROoke We headed home and got some sleep before the cleaning/cookout Saturday.

James and Lamar cleaning Snapper










We prepared a big feast with Snapper stuffed bell and jalapeno peppers, fried Snapper, sausage on the grill, a big pot of crabs with potato's, corn and sausage.



















We all had a good time ate some great food and sat around a fire on a cool night. It doesn't get much better then that.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang! Makes me hungry and I just ate lunch.



Nice haul and real fine looking spread on the dinner table there!


----------



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

Good report.I'm going to have to give that night fishing a try.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh my god that is beautiful.:clap


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Matt, I think we saw y'all anchored up out there- took the [email protected] out and had planned on anchoring for the night but scrapped that..... 

Anyway- I am SO glad to hear that you're back on the water and that spread you cooked up looks GREAT!!:hungry Nice job as always!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

:bowdown------awesome looking spread/ any leftovers?


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

We seen a boat headed our way then turn back, that must of been you guys. You should have came on out. It wasn't all that bad on anchor but I wouldn't have wanted to be any further South..... That was the first time in a while we fished the Liberty and I thought the fish were biting pretty good for as much pressure as that wreck gets.

Yes we did have leftovers, that last pic is aftereverybody had a plate.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report!!! I would have liked to see a picture of the trailer with the flashlights with redcloth on them.oke That could have gone into the ******* archive file.:bowdown


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

That was us, Matt- we didn't want torun up on anyone and we were already freezing our :moon off..... 

So I guess since you're back on the water you won't be needing any more "snapper treatments"..... okeoke


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

No, I dont need any more Snapper treatments but if you could put in a good word for me with Mother Nature I would appreciate it.


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

food looks good. at least ya'll didn't freeze your balls off for nothing


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Spread!!! I'm hungry now!! Glad you guys got out.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. Homemade fresh seafood!!!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Fine lookin viddles!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Man you guys sure put out a good spread there. Way to make the best of the conditions!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like all had fun.... You still cooking for us at the fort Mcree camp out ??? oke


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (11/1/2007)*Sounds like all had fun.... You still cooking for us at the fort Mcree camp out ??? oke


I plan on being there and I'm sure I will be cooking up something. I just don't know if my crew will be with me or not.


----------

